# Honda clone generator



## guzzijohn (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi, New to this particular forum but hooked to many others. 73yo retired mechanic. Have 2002 clone that was used maybe 2x. Would run on dairy prime only. Tore apart 2nd time after carb clean-Sat for 10+ yrs. Not much in carb but wasn't filling. Took pump apart and diaphragm are iffy. Have some nitride from O.B. fixing so will try to make some. The stumbling block is needing a pump w primer port. I have a spare pump but wo that port. I'm quite adept at jury rigging things as my career of 34 yrs at the U of MN was repairing everything from window fans to huge building generators. Also have been into motorcycles including many project bikes over 60+ yrs. I buy a lot of bits right from China but found no equivalent pump surfing web. The suitcase style rig was bought at Cabelas and just had stickers that said Powermate or somesuch-they're long gone. I'm generally impressed with the machine except the fuel plumbing. The 5/16 tank nipple connects to the teeny peacock which is like 3/16! The other hoses are 1/4. I love projects! Please excuse an "Old Heimer's" ramblings. GJ:tango_face_glasses:


----------



## captaindomon (Aug 19, 2019)

No advice for you, but sounds like a fun project!!


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Which Honda generator is it a "clone" of ?


----------

